# First AR Bushmaster



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just left Academy and bought my first AR a Bushmaster 90689 C15 with the included Bushnell red dot sight. I am ex military back when we were shooting M16 A-1's and I know there are better AR's on the market but for my uses a range trip once or twice a year, home defense (maybe never) I think it will do just fine. My question is when people say BM is a crappy product what are they referring to what makes it crappy and other more pricier AR's better SPECIFICALLY ?????????


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jam, jam, shoots, jam, jam, jam, shoots, shoots, jam, jam, jam...repeat as necessary

and dont even try and shoot steel case though it!!! be better off just throwing the round...you will get some on here that say they love their bushmaster....but they are about 1/5 of one that works


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Did ALLOT of research and found maybe 80% for them saying no problems what so ever, we will see, taking her to the range this weekend with the cheapest ammo I could find Tulane and I will report back.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Did ALLOT of research and found maybe 80% for them saying no problems what so ever, we will see, taking her to the range this weekend with the cheapest ammo I could find Tulane and I will report back.



HAHA good luck with that dirty ass tula....my AR shoots it like a champ but be prepared for some jams with it....if you dont mind me asking what you pay for your ar?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

We will see, report coming, Academy had them for $650.00, now you can get them at Deans gun shop online for $530.00 (When they are in stock), but then you have to pay shipping and an FFL fee wherever you ship it to, so it would come out the same.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

They had a Wyndham for the same price with no optics, but the knucklehead couldn't tell me the differences in it and a Bushmaster, so I figured I would take the BM with the optics even though the optics are cheap @ss.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

buds has a del-ton for $625 free shipping


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

And what is an FFL Fee ? Again I am not hunting Taliban and kicking doors in, it MIGHT get 100 rds a year thru it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

whatever the FFL charges....seen them from $20-100


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Go shoot it, bet it will be just fine!!!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

You should be just fine, don't let the gun shop commandos tell you any different. I've had 4 bushmasters and never had an issue. I shot crappy wolf and Tula, up to hornady, and never a problem. I'll put my bushmaster up against any mall ninja super tacticool AR, and feel fine about it.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

That's what I am thinking Warf, couldn't see paying allot of money for something that sits in the safe waiting on the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> That's what I am thinking Warf, couldn't see paying allot of money for something that sits in the safe waiting on the Zombie Apocalypse.


then why spend that kind of money on something if your only gonna put a box through it every year? AR's are cheap and fun to shoot.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> then why spend that kind of money on something if your only gonna put a box through it every year? AR's are cheap and fun to shoot.


 Because I wanted one, and I don't shoot allot, simple as that, Between work and fishing those are where my time is spent.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MikeH said:


> You should be just fine, don't let the gun shop commandos tell you any different. I've had 4 bushmasters and never had an issue. I shot crappy wolf and Tula, up to hornady, and never a problem. I'll put my bushmaster up against any mall ninja super tacticool AR, and feel fine about it.


Same experience for me as well. Have fun with it!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

keep it very well oiled , bolt and gas tube cleaned and you will be fine . I shoot plenty of that russian stuff in my Sig 556 and it is very dirty .
also had a M16A1 in VN and that is why an AK guards my home.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

keep it clean

very lightly oil

also remember to clean the inside of the upper reciever paying special attention to the moon depression


----------



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

never had a jam, been shooting mine for years. Take care of your weapon and it will take care of you!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't listen to Jason II...... This Jason has had 2 different Bushmasters and never had feeding issues... i use a Bushmaster carbon 15 now fer work and it's great!


----------



## fractionsofzero (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a bushmaster xm15 and love it. It will eat anything you give it including tula.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Never had a problem with my Bush Master, but I don't shoot anything lacquer coated through it, that stuff is designed to be run through the AK style platform, not something with a small gas tube.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

The new addition:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

iHAVE 2 BUSHMASTERS, ONE IS VARMIT GUN WITH 20 IN FREE FLOATING BARRELL, HAD TO SEND THIS ONE BACK TO FACTORY, BUT NEVER HAD ANY TROUBLE FROM OTHER, AND THIS ONE HAS WORKED GOOD AFTER RETURING FROM FACTORY


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the in info, I've also been trying to decide whether to buy a bm


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The bushmaster of today is not the bushmaster of several years ago, but they are still a good AR. The AR market is FLOODED right now.

Saying that, where are your sights man? A gun with no sights is about as useful as a poop flavored lollipop! Get some irons on that thing!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

JD, Yea I know, but after purchasing 5 guns, a trip to the keys for Christmas, and then surgery on my arm and out on disability till the end of Feb my wife has put a STOP to the spending. I have a list of upgrades that will go on the BM once I get back to work and the first thing is the iron sights.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> The bushmaster of today is not the bushmaster of several years ago, but they are still a good AR. The AR market is FLOODED right now.
> 
> Saying that, where are your sights man? A gun with no sights is about as useful as a poop flavored lollipop! Get some irons on that thing!


guess my poop flavored AR is usless too since i have no iron sights but i guess im the dummy for putting an EoTech on it and putting a small black dot on the glass (that can be wiped off if i sell it) where the reticule is in case the sight malfunctions (very unlikely)...dont need iron sight on it to still be able to fire somewhat accurately:yes:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice looking rifle CCC , hope you enjoy it. I like plenty of oil for break in on phosphated parts but that could just be me. 
Truth is all AR's are CNC machined these days and there is very little difference between them but Barrels are a different story


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Jason I like the iron sights idea, for less than $100.00 you can get a nice set that pops up, red dot ever fails just pull it off, throw it away and stay in the fight.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Jason I like the iron sights idea, for less than $100.00 you can get a nice set that pops up, red dot ever fails just pull it off, throw it away and stay in the fight.


your finger down the side of the forearm works in a pinch...amazing what SF guys can teaches you


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep learned that trick while you were a twinkle in your daddy's eye.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I have co witness pop ups on my NVEotech's
but this is another option

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/181250867781?lpid=82


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

HisName said:


> I have co witness pop ups on my NVEotech's
> but this is another option
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/181250867781?lpid=82


ive seen those but they wont work with the forearm i have on my ar now...and not buying another one!!! that one was hard enough to get on and i sure aint taking it off:yes:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Frist ,get some type of sights on it and sight it in,then get rid of that pos stock and replace with magpul CRT at the very least if you expect true accraucy,fixed stock would be better.I also recommend a weg if theres any play between the upper and lower.Its not what brand gun it is,it's all about being able to hit what your shooting at.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

706Z said:


> Frist ,get some type of sights on it and sight it in,then get rid of that pos stock and replace with magpul CRT at the very least if you expect true accraucy,fixed stock would be better.I also recommend a weg if theres any play between the upper and lower.*Its not what brand gun it is,it's all about being able to hit what your shooting at.*


hard to do that when its jammed!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Yep learned that trick while you were a twinkle in your daddy's eye.


im sorry i didnt know that they taught pogs that


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> hard to do that when its jammed!


I
IF I hit and kill with the first shot,who gives two s$%ts if it JAMS!:whistling:
Second place in a gun fight is also known as "LOSER"!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> im sorry i didnt know that they taught pogs that


LOL yea I know Jason, you graduated top of your seal team, and have fought hand to hand in trenches all over the world, I REALLY hope I can buy you a beer one day because you have to be 6'-8" and weigh 265 lbs, probably could hold your own against 300 Taliban with a daisy red rider bb gun. I would be HONORED just to drink in your presence. (Insert sarcasm here). :notworthy:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

706z said:


> i
> if i hit and kill with the first shot,who gives two s$%ts if it jams!:whistling:
> Second place in a gun fight is also known as "loser"!


lmao


----------

